# Red snapper



## Fishnights (May 26, 2016)

Caught this 34" Sat night 2 miles right of p-cola pass


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good look'in hog snapper there. Several tasty meals too! Thanks for sharing.
Oh...and welcome up to the forum!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Beautiful, congrats.....:thumbup:


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome, Good Catch!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, that is a rare catch! I have read that red snapper are a rare species and are in need of continued protection.:whistling:


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice fish for sure man, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Outstanding!!
Welcome to PFF

Oh and keep those pics coming!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome capt, hope you enjoy this awesome forum!


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

I see you are new here so you may not be aware it but it is customary to post not only a picture but what you were using to catch it and the exact GPS location where you caught it. Also the GPS location of any secret honey holes you have. :whistling:

Welcome to the forum.
Nice fish BTW.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice snapper. "TheGreatBuzz" is pulling your leg, don't fall for it. Welcome to the forum, there are a great group here and when you really need help they will be here for you.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope it was clear I was kidding but my humor gets lost some times.


----------

